# 84 720 kingcab!



## lazymayhem (Sep 8, 2006)

just got an 84 720 king cab with the work bed and i was wondering about the drive line?it looks a lot like my 95 hard body underneath are they the same chassis code?also can i put a solid back glass and gasket from a hard body in it it looks like the same shape?also the 3speed auto trans hits 4 grand at 65mph but it shifts good so im not sure what the prob is? thanks if u can help!!!


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

so are you saying that it winds up to 4k before it will shift, are you driving normally or are you passing a car or just trying to get up to speed quickly. try starting out in low then shift manually to 2 and then drive,,, 1st at 20mph 2nd at 45 and drive at 55. and see if it will shift better that way, if it does it might need an adjustment in the linkage ask a good transmission shop.


----------

